# Opinions



## austexdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow...

Good to hear others are thinking. I just happen to have the most popular 9/11 conspiracy vid on youtube...It's the trailer for my documentary The Ultimate Con...

I like how you tied the thermite (mate) into the mix. I think most people know now and those tat don't are suspect.


----------



## goldmelts (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah 911,

When you look into it, the below paints a clear picture of what happened:
1. Free fall speed of all three buildings, especially building 7 that was never hit by a plane.
2. Liquid metal found at the bottom of all three buildings weeks after the collapse. i.e Thermite/ Thermate
3. Liquid metal flowing from opening in the building before they collapsed. i.e Thermite/ Thermate
4. Explosions before the building collapsed.
5. Disposal of the evidence before proper investigation was conducted. 
6. B*llsi*t explanations by the government.

Imagine what a single individual does/ says to get out of trouble, or further his life. Them imagine what the all powerful people in the world will do if faced with the same issues.


Peace


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2008)

Your kidding right?


----------



## JustinNH (Sep 29, 2008)

Go refine some pennies for gold instead of playing with conspiracies


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2008)

not wishing to offend anyone, but what has this got to do with precious metals? if this subject matter needs to be discussed should it not be in the bar and grill section?


----------



## goldmelts (Sep 29, 2008)

Tis in the general Chat section now


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2008)

Just me, but I'm of the opinion it does not need to be discussed.


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2008)

Were I moderating, this would be closed.


Scientifically speaking, there are better things to use than thermite for cutting I-beams. It's called a shape charge. Thermite has this nasty little problem of not working when applied in a vertical situation. Also, I don't see it remaining liquid for weeks after the collapse nor do I think that liquid metal was pouring out of the buildings...perhaps burning aviation fuel looks like liquid iron to some. 

People who love these conspiracy theories often have no science to back it up.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 29, 2008)

goldmelts said:


> Tis in the general Chat section now


Well, it was, anyway. I moved it there Sunday evening, failing to realize it belonged in the bar & grill section (where it now resides).

Threads such as this have no place on this forum. I re-titled the post(s) as opinions, which we all have. I left the thread only because it was amusing, and moved it to what I hoped was a good place. Truth is, there is no such place----but I'll leave it as an example of what *should not be posted.* The insinuation of molten metal running from a building, and molten metal remaining days after the collapse are, at best, _absurd_. Surely, anyone that believes such nonsense needs to get a life. 

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you,
Harold , Lou, and James!
Randy


----------



## goldmelts (Sep 30, 2008)

Backing out slowly...... Turns .. RUNS!!!!

LOL   

Cheer up dudes!!!! I need a life!!!!!   I just commented on a post, that I found interesting by GoldSilverpro:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=44&highlight=thermite


----------



## goldmelts (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, I'll pull out the thermite/ liquid metal stuff:

1. Free fall speed of all three buildings, especially building 7 that was never hit by a plane. 
2. Explosions before the building collapsed. 
3. Disposal of the evidence before proper investigation was conducted. 
4. B*llsi*t explanations by the government. 


Any discussion regarding the top 4 points? I didn't notice anyone had issues with those points.

Why am I getting a feeling that this thread will be closed soon   

PS. I'm not trying to cause any problems... just wondering why such negative responces?


----------



## Oz (Sep 30, 2008)

It has been my experience here that the Administrator and moderators try to keep all threads on the topic of precious metal refining, which is the purpose of this group. There are of course sometimes overlaps were threads wander off the primary focus of the group. 

Religion, politics, and yes conspiracies can get rather contentious and distracting so are beat down rather rapidly as they can result in ill will and arguements to the point a group can get filled with half the posts non-related to the stated purpose of the forum. They have a heavy hand here in maintaining the focus on refining, which I personally like. 

There are sites that specialize in the other topics where you will probably find more engaging responses.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 30, 2008)

Pretty hard to improve on the comments posted by oz. I thank him for his words of wisdom. 

This is a precious metal recovery and refining forum------not a place for idle and suspicious minded people to vent myriads of ill conceived notions. 

Lets get back to discussing the important issues ----precious metals. This thread is now locked, although it will remain to serve as an example of what should not be posted here. _*Please learn from the example. *_

Harold


----------

